# [Solved] Wireless  not showing up after installation

## GentooReaper450

Finished my gentoo system but when I log in I have no wifi. When I "iwconfig" It doesn't show up and I can't load the modules for it cause they come out missing.Last edited by GentooReaper450 on Fri May 29, 2015 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

This is an easy fix since you already found the problem. Your kernel is misconfigured. Simply edit your kernel config and select the appropriate drivers, rebuild the kernel and reboot. If you don't have linux-firmware you might need it depending on the card you have.

----------

## GentooReaper450

I did that following gentoo wiki, I made sure to add the modules needed for the kernel. The second time I made a second kernel I got the same results. Im assuming I missed something (obviously) but what?

I'll check if if I installed the firmware correctly..

----------

## The Doctor

Probably what driver your card is actually needs vs the one you are trying to load.

Try using the following website. You can input the information by hand, from a live CD, or from another OS. It should help you to properly configure your kernel. The seeds are no longer updated, but the methods used to configure are the same. http://kernel-seeds.org/working.html

----------

## GentooReaper450

K, I got the kernel to load the modules but it can't connect with wpa_supplicant it gives a connection error.

----------

## GentooReaper450

I figured out how to get a connection.   :Cool: 

----------

